# Testing for Medissurant



## jensim (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello fellow coders this is jensim,I have a question on the books Medassurant uses I know it's icd-9-cm but is it the physician or hospital version.Also how hard is the test.Thank-you for all your help it is much appreciated.I love this forum.My e-mail is fjsim@sssnet.com Thanks


----------



## cookie1961 (Mar 1, 2010)

When I took their test, I used the physician version.  I thought their test was super easy.


----------



## Houndog528 (Mar 31, 2010)

We use the physician version only!!  Which test are you taking?  They are all pretty easy if you did the training the company provides.


----------

